# I adopted LibbY!!!!!



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Yep I adopted this one..Her name is Libby, short for Liberty as she
was born on 9/11, hard to believe it will be 9 years. We have had her
for 3 weeks now. The owner had to rehome her, unable to have her in the condo.
She is adapting well for being an only dog to coming to a house with three. 
At first she was heartbroken, just looked at the window and cried, I felt so bad for her. After a couple days she was
fitting in. My biggest concern was with Reginald, she just leaves him alone. 
She gets along with Alvin and Chloe, doesn't play with them but she is nine. Maybe one day.
My dh was very good about it :thumbsup:. Even said he was glad we got her because she different. Not sure what he'll
say when she has her dental work done and gets the bill:w00t:. She is
already missing some teeth and I'm pretty sure she'll need more. I'm so
glad she joined our family, couldn't see her go any place else then with us.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Aww, Libby is adorable. Glad she is adapting. What a gift for you both!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

aww! what a sweet baby!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mary - Libby is a doll. :wub::wub: I love those pictures of her hanging out on the couch. She looks like she's so at home and as sweet as can be. Congratulations and thanks for giving a home to that little cutie. Happy she's fitting in and will probably warm up to Reginald. How exciting!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Mary. Congratulations!!! Liberty is beautiful. 
xoxoxoxo


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Libby is adorable - thank you for doing this for her!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She's a sweetheart! Congratulations.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

How wonderful for all of you!
She is a beauty. After her grief, she will probably delight in playing with her new siblings.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Awww... she is so sweet! I'm so happy for the both of you!
I'm sure she'll warm up to Reginald over time!

Congrats to you both!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

awww ! congrats ! libby is adorable , love the couch pic with the little frog pose , too cute.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

CONGRATS ..thank you for giving libby a loving home.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Bless her heart, that must have been hard on her to be rehomed at 9 years old but she found a good home to go too. She's adorable! 
Congratulations to you both :thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Those middle aged sweeties do get to you. Bitsy was 9 when we got her. The two I took in really wracked up the vet bills when we first got them too...cost as much as a new puppy would have. But I wouldn't trade them for anything. They were supposed to be fosters but they do get you ,right in the ticker....

Sounds like she's been through a lot and sounds like you have plenty of room in your heart to make her happy.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Libby is adorable! Bless you for giving her a home.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

WooHoo!! I'm so happy for you! And Libby! She's an absolute doll.:wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a special girl. I love her name.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

She is so adorable and that is so cute how she sits at the top end of the couch:wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

So happy for you and Libby. I just love the old gals too. Thanks for giving her a happy rest of her life.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

She's precious! :wub: congrats!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

How lovely she is :wub: I hope she settles in beautifully.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Mary Ann -- how exciting for you and how very wonderful for Libby. I'm so glad to hear that she's making the adjustment. I'm sure that she misses her old Mom and home, but it's great that she's found such a great new furever home.

Congratulations. Need more pictures.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a beautiful girl Liberty is. She looks quite at home what a lucky girl to have found you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Mary congrats to you and Liberty, send me pm with her measurements


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Congratulations! What a lucky dog she is to be made a part of your family! :wub:


----------



## lovemylittleguy (Jul 30, 2010)

She is a lovely girl. It touches my heart to see happy endings.. she deserves it!! You are blessed!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you everyone...she is a joy to have!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So now you have to change your siggy and add little Libby's name. :wub::wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> So now you have to change your siggy and add little Libby's name. :wub::wub:


Oh my I can't believe I didn't think about that :smilie_tischkante:.
Thanks!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

what a beautiful little girl!!:wub:
so happy for you both!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, she's a doll baby. I'm glad she's with you.


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

beautiful little girl!!


----------

